# She got the goldmine, I got the shaft...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was sipping a little moonshine the other night and it brought back memories of my father playing his guitar... He would play some Jerry Reed, CCR, Willy Nelson and Johnny Cash. Do any of you remember these...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mix - Jerry Reed "She Got the Goldmine, I got The Shaft":


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that's a real Adult Beverage right there, and yes there is nothing like music you can understand!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Right on Jimmy... It appears I had a little bit more than a sip, I am fixing to get some more...sure wish I could get some cherry bounce! Jimmy, your probably closer to the source then I..lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats some of the only country music i will listen to

but i gotta say,i usually dont remember much after i drink some good shine

wish i could get my hands on some up here in the cold


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ummm, I am not going to disclose any information about that at this time..... right now I have 5 gallons of homemade Italian Wine in my Laundry Room it's still young but mighty tasty, I'm not much into buying stocks but........ just might be investing in copper!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Vino... I don't touch the stuff. Like my father would say " never trust a man who doesn't drink"...lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well since I do not and will not drink and drive, I've only had one beer and a couple of sips of cherry juice but I won't even drive after a beer, I am fixing to break open the next best thing since my wife won't let me near her Jack Daniels...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Man the coyotes will not shut up! They usually don't howl with the sun still shining... I said shining.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Crap I think I am having a flashback...


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

haha.......hide those keys.....if that was a tequila bottle I'd say you ate the worm..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> haha.......hide those keys.....if that was a tequila bottle I'd say you ate the worm..


 Lmao... Tequila is my weakness, after seven shots I will pick a fight with anyone! There's something in that stuff that just Pisses me off. Rumplemintz will do it to, I drank 3/4 of a bottle of that one day when it was 115° out, it was in the freezer, my neighbor came home and we walked over to the bar by the house, I don't remember anything that happened but he said he had to get me out of there I was starting crap with everyone in the place even the bartender.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I still listen to those guys. The nice thing about music is that old favorites are still favorites. I am not a music buff but I love music. I listen when I'm working in the shop. I listen when I am doing house chores. I listen when I'm just sitting around ,which is rare moment for me.

I am not affriad of new music either but I tend to prefer the stuff of my fathers era (like the folks you mentioned).


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Weird but it's one of my favorite Doors songs.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

SGB, there's plenty of corn in Minnesota, YouTube will show you how to make it! You can find anything on there! Had a good source when I was stationed in mizzou, made right on base by an MP!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> SGB, there's plenty of corn in Minnesota, YouTube will show you how to make it! You can find anything on there! Had a good source when I was stationed in mizzou, made right on base by an MP!


believe me, ive thought of it

during prohibition Mn had some of the most sought after shine(or so ive been told)

minnesota 13 it was called

but with driving for a living i dont have time to watch a copper pot

so i drink top shelf tequilla

cabo wabo is my fav

wife tells me i cant have more than four shots any more(in one night)

just because last summer at a knapp in i drank a bottle and half and her and our son had to drag me back to the camper

i dont remember that happening,so i think they are just making up stories lol

tomorrow is a special occasion,so the cabo wabo will flow


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lmao Tim...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------

